# Public Apology



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I was one of the guys involved in the fight on the Point on the evening of 29th. I am deeply sorry. I’m sure some respected members of this board and in our surf fishing community heard and saw some terrible things. There was no excuse for it. I do realize how incidents like this hurt our access and I can’t tell you how sorry I am for that as well. Please realize I was trying to keep the peace but got caught up in the moment and had to get out of there. Still no excuse and this apology doesn't make it right either to disrespect such a special place or people.

Sorry-Lip


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*More info*



Lipyourown said:


> I was one of the guys involved in the fight on the Point on the evening of 29th. I am deeply sorry. I’m sure some respected members of this board and in our surf fishing community heard and saw some terrible things. There was no excuse for it. I do realize how incidents like this hurt our access and I can’t tell you how sorry I am for that as well. Please realize I was trying to keep the peace but got caught up in the moment and had to get out of there. Still no excuse and this apology doesn't make it right either to disrespect such a special place or people.
> 
> Sorry-Lip


Oh Please do elaborate...this sounds good!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been down at the Point during the heat of a good bite and during the not so hot bite. With people packed in there, some pretty well drunk, others just plain ignorant, and others just not involved with their tackle the way they should be, its pretty easy to see how things can sometimes get out of hand. Even when trying to help, you can get caught up in it. Wrong place, wrong time. 

LYO, you're a stand up guy. Things happen sometimes. I'll fish with ya anytime!! :fishing: :beer:


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude that sucks. Thanks for being upfront about this. Hope all works out for ya buddy.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

For those of us who haven't heard...what happened at the Point to warrant that sincere of an appology?


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Damn Matt, fist fighting over fishing...lol...I gota hear this one.opcorn:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Heard about it and it was a stand up thing to do but*

did you know that you can be banished from the Park for life??? If anyone feels the urge to fight ya can always come by my place and provide us some entertainment..Love the UFC .. JAM


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

JAM said:


> did you know that you can be banished from the Park for life??? If anyone feels the urge to fight ya can always come by my place and provide us some entertainment..Love the UFC .. JAM



Hey Jam just came up with an idea ............ sell tickets to the JFC 1 and all proceeds go to OBPA 

JFC=JAMS FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIPS

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

C'mon Lipyourown, you wouldn't have posted this if you didn't want to tell the story. You now have an audience so let's hear it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*My attention is undivided at this point.*

so lets hear the story.

Darin


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I happened to be there and it wasn't pretty. This seems to be a heartfelt apology from Lip and I respect him for making it publicly.

He probably doesn't want to elaborate so why not just let it die. I'm sure this event has caused enough trouble in his life.

For me, apology accepted.

Tommy


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Matt,

None of us are in a postion to through stones. It takes a MAN to admit when he's made a mistake and friends to support him. I believe that you have a lot of friends here. All the best.

LarryB


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

LYO, you are a class act. Life is too short. 

Fish on!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

PJDSR said:


> LYO, you are a class act. Life is too short.
> 
> Fish on!


Totally agreed !!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

what PJDSR said. :beer: :beer:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Fighting and Fishing.....I just never have been able to understand how that happens.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> Fighting and Fishing.....I just never have been able to understand how that happens.



Dudes + Beer + No sleep + Crowd = Tension

The equation usually looks like that from what I've seen. And the point is full of all those variables pretty much year round. 

Pretty work LYO on the apology, it takes a set to not only realize it but say it with conviction. I think we should all meet on the point and have a beer to celebrate


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I guess thats why I always sleep in when I'm down there so I dont get cranky when I start pounding back:beer: 






Mullet Breath said:


> Dudes + Beer + No sleep + Crowd = Tension
> 
> The equation usually looks like that from what I've seen. And the point is full of all those variables pretty much year round.
> 
> Pretty work LYO on the apology, it takes a set to not only realize it but say it with conviction. I think we should all meet on the point and have a beer to celebrate


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Good deal Matt.. I've known you to be a standup guy and I'm definitely in your corner. Hope all is well... Take care..


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*lyo*

you know i know you are a very decent guy so apology accepted. if you were in it im sure there was a plausible reason. however it takes a bigger man to admit his mistakes. hats off bro ! check ya pm too


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

"Dudes + Beer + No sleep + Crowd = Tension"



or, folks could not drink...given that it is illegal on a National Seashore.

just a though....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

that must be one of those laws like walking your horse down main st between 12 - 2 pm


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

may be, but it is the law... and many such incidents would not happen if it wasn't for the beer. (not suggesting that the incident pointed out in this thread had anything to do with beer, but a bunch of other crap would be fixed)

Besides, would feeling that cobia tug feel a heck of a lot more exciting if you weren't bombed out of your mind...plus, cutting back on the beer would DEFINTELY improve the public image of all the fishermen who are fighting to maintain ORV access. I can't imagine that high numbers of DUI's coupled with rude behavior on the beach wins any PR battles.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

French said:


> "Dudes + Beer + No sleep + Crowd = Tension"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you better check that one again. It is illegal to posess or consume "spiritous liquor" (or wine) in CHNSRA, but beer is perfectly legal (as long as it's not in a glass container). Of course drunk in public & DUI laws do still apply.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

interesting, I thought all National Parks were beer free.

Damn Virginia Game Wardens!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Straight from the CHNS "frequently asked questions page...

"Alcoholic Beverages: Some alcoholic beverages are permitted in the Seashore, but consider the following. The laws of North Carolina do not permit spirituous liquors -- distilled liquors, whiskey, vodka, etc. -- or fortified wines to be consumed in public. Ask where you buy your wine if are unsure what's fortified and what's not. The legal drinking age in North Carolina is 21. Open containers of alcohol are not permitted within any motor vehicle, including vehicles on the beach. Please be sure to put all your can and bottles in the trash so you're not creating a hazard."


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Cans only please:--|


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Guys,

I just wanted to apologize for contributing to an ugly scene in front of nice people at a nice place. The story is not interesting.

Moderators, could you please lock this or delete it?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to apologize for contributing to an ugly scene in front of nice people at a nice place. The story is not interesting.
> 
> Moderators, could you please lock this or delete it?


Sorry to make light of an ugly scene. Just trying' have a little fun to lighten the mood.


----------

